# White (collapsable) reflectors; subtle, or TOO subtle to be useful?



## ScottyP (Feb 26, 2012)

I was about to order a 2-sided collapsable reflector (Lastolite or one of the cheaper knock-offs), and I notice there are basically 2 ways to go. Silver and Gold, or else White + either silver or gold. Sometimes they combine silver and gold on the same panel, and call it "sunlight" or "sunshine" or whatever.

1.) Anyway, I was thinking silver might be a little hard for the models (my unpaid little kindergarteners) to stare into, so they might be less willing to sit and behave w/o squinting. That made me think about the white panels.

Does the white _really_ reflect enough light to be worth the effort? And if so, would you have to hold the white panel really close to the subject?

2.) The Gold seems a little brassy, and thus potentially too weird in some normal portraits. Would the silver/gold mixes be better? The "sunlight" or "sunflare" or whatever they call them?

A basic question, but I'd appreciate any and all insights. Thanks!


----------



## Policar (Feb 26, 2012)

The white side does a lot and can easily fill raccoon eyes or an underlit face, but you need to hold it very close, right off frame, because it's not very big. For a tight head shot it's okay, too small to help with group shots. If the ground isn't in frame, you can have your talent stand on a white bed sheet. If you need a big reflector, buy some bead board at Home Depot ($10) or a grip shop ($30). The gold side is very harsh and nice for a side light or sunset effect, not a naturalistic fill. Silver side is better for that but still harsh, rally hard to stare into and you'll see shadows. Fill flash might be your best option for wider shots, a bed sheet under the talent positioned smartly can do wonders, too.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a Calumet version of that. One side white the other gold/silver mix. Works pretty well. The white can easily replace a fill flash if positioned correctly. The gold/silver mix warms things up a bit without looking unnatural - but I like things a bit on the warmer side anyway so YMMV.

I only have a medium sized at the moment but I'm thinking about adding a small and a big one. The small one for transportation the big one for more "studio" like settings when bringing more gear


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 26, 2012)

I often fire a flash onto a white reflector


----------



## tt (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.diyphotography.net/files/images/yossi_reflector.jpg shows a simple demo.

Preferred colour of reflector can in part be based on the conditions, personal preference and your desired match to the subject's skin tone.

On the continuum of warmness i'd say silver then white then silver/gold mix then gold being the warmest

http://www.photoflexlightingschool.com/Lighting_Principles/Secondary_Reflectors/Color_of_Reflector___Color_of_Reflection/index.html shows it for a product shot


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 26, 2012)

tt said:


> http://www.diyphotography.net/files/images/yossi_reflector.jpg shows a simple demo.



Ah, thanks, TT. That set of photos does show them all in perspective. The white actually does work (although maybe it needs to be positioned a little close for comfort), and at least in that setting, the gold looks a little strong.

And thanks Policar for pointing out the ubiquitous, low-cost alternatives to a white reflector such as bedsheets, beadboard, and per TT's illustration, white foamboard.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 26, 2012)

Now I need to find a DIY method for securing my 5 and 6 year-olds' rear ends to the seats. ??? Two-sided tape? Velcro?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I was about to order a 2-sided collapsable reflector



Personally, I use a 5-in-1 reflector - it has silver and white surfaces, you can remove the cover, turn it 'inside out' for gold and 'soft gold' (silver/gold mix), and with the cover off it's a translucent diffuser (useful for shots in direct sunlight).


----------



## cinema-dslr (Feb 26, 2012)

I use this one 5 in 1 for just 22$ and good quality to

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/5-in-1-43-multi-photo-light-collapsible-reflector-81581?r=63856756


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 26, 2012)

cinema-dslr said:


> I use this one 5 in 1 for just 22$ and good quality to
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/5-in-1-43-multi-photo-light-collapsible-reflector-81581?r=63856756



Interesting reflector,and interesting site. I particularly noticed Canon-compatible lens hoods for between 5 and 10 bucks, which is nice considering Canon for some reason treats lens hoods as expensive upgrade items. Also some very inexpensive filters.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Feb 27, 2012)

You're welcome ;-)


The aftermarket batterys for 5d/7d are a good deal also.
They have a uk and us warehouse ,if they have your item in stock there it will be delivered pretty quick.
If you order from the hongkong site however it could take about a month to get to you at least that is the case when you live in europe.


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 27, 2012)

Policar said:


> The white side does a lot and can easily fill raccoon eyes or an underlit face, but you need to hold it very close, right off frame, because it's not very big. For a tight head shot it's okay, too small to help with group shots.



Agreed--white bounce works well when you can get close enough. I try not to use silver (and never use gold) as that can get a bit harsh for my taste. Just about the only time I would use silver is when I can't get close enough to use the white. Plus, since most of my work is video, if you use silver on an outside shoot, you better hope there's no wind or the reflection will be bouncing all over the subject's face.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 27, 2012)

cinema-dslr said:


> I use this one 5 in 1 for just 22$ and good quality to
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/5-in-1-43-multi-photo-light-collapsible-reflector-81581?r=63856756



Good deal. I got one from Yongnuo a few years back - likely out of the same factory as this one, for roughly $25. I have bought stuff from Dealextreme before and they are reliable.

I agree with the pothers posters, you will use the white most often and also the translucent can be handy to block harsh sunlight on a model. You can also use the black for negative fill or a gobo.


----------



## PaperTiger (Feb 27, 2012)

We use a Lastolite 5 in 1 (the biggest one, I think it's 1.2 metres?). It's nice when you can use it. The big one is good too because you can use it as a scrim to create soft shade if you're just doing a headshot. I'll often use it to bounce a flash, or shoot through it as a quick off-camera softbox. 

T


----------

